# parler à/avec qqn - préposition



## raphaelenka

parler au téléphone *avec* qqn
 on pourrait aussi très bien dire: je parle *à* quelqu'un au téléphone, nan?
Il me semble que lorsqu'il s'agit d'un échange, on ferait mieux d'utiliser " discuter avec" et si c'est plus léger "bavarder avec".
J'attends vos commentaires
merci

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Oui, on peut tout à fait dire _je parle à XXX au téléphone.
_Et ce, même s'il y a un échange avec XXX.
En effet, "parler à" est beaucoup plus court à dire que "discuter avec" - et donc sera employé dans le langage courant, même si, effectivement, "discuter / bavarder avec" serait plus précis.

Mais "parler avec" est très courant.
Votre "on ferait mieux" est peut être un peu exagéré - il est bon, dans une langue, de disposer de beaucoup de manières - et de nuances - différentes pour dire les choses...
En allant par là, on n'aurait plus besoin de dire "parler à" ou "parler avec" - il faudrait dire soit "s'addresser à", soit "discuter avec", et réserver "parler" pour "émettre des sons" !

Sur les variations des constructions dans le temps : je suis incompétent en la matière... Peut-être le TLF pourra-t-il vous renseigner ?


----------



## 3bien

Bonjour tout le monde!

Est-ce qu'il y a une vraie différence entre "parler à" et "parler avec"?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais que _parler à qqn_ c'est lui dire qqch (unilatéral), alors que _parler avec qqn_ relève davantage du dialogue (bilatéral).


----------



## ffanny

Bonjour à tous,

Quand on emploie "parler avec" au lieu de "parler à"?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Mout

Bonjour,

Les deux sont correct, mais pour moi, ils n'ont pas exactement le meme sens et ne s'emploient pas dans le même contexte.
_Je parle avec Albert_ = j'ai une discussion en cours avec Albert. ("Maman !! Maman !! -Tu vois bien que maman parle avec la dame. On ne coupe pas les grandes personnes !")
_Je parle à Fanny_= c'est à Fanny que je parle. Pas à Albert.


----------



## Lots of questions

Bonjour!!
Y a-t-il une différence entre *parler à qqn *et *parler avec qqn*?


----------



## FranParis

Oui, en principe il y en a une.

Lorsque l'on parle à quelqu'un, celui-ci ne vous repond pas forcément.

En revanche, lorsque l'on parle avec quelqu'un celui-ci vous repond forcément.

Parler à quelqu'un peut être un monologue, mais parler avec quelqu'un est un dialogue.


----------



## lamenace

Bonjour 
Est ce qu'il y a une différence entre parler à quelqu'un ou parler avec quelqu'un ?

Merci de me répondre


----------



## LV4-26

_J'ai parlé à Henri_ = a priori, c'est moi qui ai parlé.
_J'ai parlé avec Henri_ = nous avons parlé tous les deux.


----------



## Nraot

Quid si l'on envisage de parler ? _Je dois/vais parler à _ou_ avec Henri_ ?
Selon les réflexions ci-dessus, je dirais _à_ puisque je ne peux pas être sûr qu'il y aura un dialogue, mais... ?


----------



## Resa Reader

- Je lui parle toujours en anglais.

- Je parle toujours en anglais avec lui. / Avec lui, je parle toujours (en) anglais.

Est-ce que vous voyez une différence entre les deux phrases? (Pour moi, la deuxième phrase exprime plus précisement qu'il y a une vraie discussion entre les deux interlocuteurs, mais je peux me tromper.)

S'il n'y a aucune différence entre les deux phrases, laquelle est la plus courante pour vous?


----------



## Comtois

_Je lui parle_ : c'est moi qui parle, et il peut me répondre dans une autre langue (ou ne pas me répondre).
_Je parle avec lui_ : nous parlons tous deux anglais dans nos conversations.


----------



## sanchez90

Peut-on dire:

J'ai vu une fille,assise à une table d'un café, parler à son portable?

La préposition est-elle correcte?


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour,

Maître Capello a déjà répondu à certaines de vos questions (cf. #4).

Pour Sanchez :

"...parler *avec* son portable."


----------



## Maître Capello

La fille utilise le portable comme *moyen* de communication, mais elle ne lui parle pas directement… En tout cas, j'espère pour elle ! 

Je ne dirais donc jamais _parler *à son* portable_ (ni d'ailleurs _*avec son* portable_) comme on dirait _parler à son chien_. En revanche, on pourrait dire _parler *au* téléphone_.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour !
J'ai une hésitation à propos de ces deux phrases :
1- Je ne parle plus avec mon ami.
2- Je ne parle plus à mon ami.
Je précise le contexte :
Avant, on se parlait, lui et moi. Maintenant, on ne se parle plus, car il n'est plus un homme de confiance. C'est moi qui ai commencé le premier ; quand il me voit et qu'il me parle, je ne réponds pas.
Donc, dans ce contexte, laquelle desdites phrases est appropriée ?
D'avance merci.


----------



## Bezoard

En principe la seconde est meilleure dans cette situation, mais les deux se disent couramment.


----------



## Terio

« Je ne parle plus à mon ami » (Je ne lui parle plus) est catégorique et définitif : J'ai rompu les relations.

« Je ne parle plus avec mon ami » (Je ne parle plus avec lui) est ponctuel : Je fais autre chose ou je parle mantenant avec quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## Locape

sanchez90 said:


> Peut-on dire:
> J'ai vu une fille, assise à une table d'un café, parler à son portable?


Éventuellement, si on doit préciser à quelqu'un qu'on a vu une fille parler au téléphone, mais sans avoir l'appareil à l'oreille, en utilisant la fonction haut-parleur et en tenant son appareil devant elle, qui donne l'impression qu'elle parle *à *son portable...


----------



## Nanon

Un exemple historique : pendant la Seconde guerre mondiale, alors que la France était occupée, la radio anglaise diffusait une émission qui était écoutée clandestinement en France. Cette émission s'appelait « Les Français parlent aux Français ».
On retrouve les idées citées plus haut concernant _parler à quelqu'un_ :

on parle à la totalité des auditeurs et on espère parler à la totalité de la population française (mais certains avaient pris le parti de l'occupant - ceux-là étaient-ils toujours considérés comme Français ?)
il n'y a pas de dialogue (à l'époque, c'était impossible)


----------

